

Show HN: StickyTheme - iSimone
http://stickytheme.tumblr.com/showHN
My personal most valuable lesson I've learned during the last 12 months: take one thing after another, learn, be humble and proceed that way. I'm far from over with this journey obviously, I have just really started. Any feedback, thoughts and ideas are appreciated.
======
iSimone
That's my single most important take away from the last 12 months. Going
slowly, doing small projects and growing as you go has helped me actually
making something. The benefits were massive, reduced stress level and getting
to know interesting people along the way. It's really just a small thing I'm
releasing today, but it's something I take a little pride in.

~~~
helper-method
So true. I'm working on 2 personal projects at the moment. Sometimes I spend
hours on it, sometimes only minutes. But I work on them EVERY single day. It
always fun working on them. There is no fixed schedule, there are not
milestones (ofc the is some sort of vision), still I progress quite fast and
stay motivated.

~~~
wiradikusuma
same here. work slowly but sure, spend at least few minutes a day answering
customer inquiries, spend weekend for coding, while keeping my day job. but
reading funding news in HN and TC makes me sad and feel "left behind" :(

~~~
iSimone
Thanks for the nice words @rglover. I'm wondering do other people know about
your projects or is it a personal, stealth thing? Also I don't think that is
helping @wiradikusuma. Is funding something you are actively pursuing? I
wouldn't worry about that, build something with a little revenue possibility,
or at least something that people will enjoy using. Then you can still eye the
whole funding news?

------
rglover
Nice work. Congrats on launching. Looks pretty cool :)

